# Lacie pics



## dickyknee (Oct 17, 2009)

Went up to Symbio again today , so snapped a few quick pics .


----------



## bkevo (Oct 17, 2009)

dicky, that first pics is great. well done


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 17, 2009)

sweet pics man. Love the colours on that female eastern.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 17, 2009)

I would kill for an albino peacock!!! 

Oh nice lizard things as well....


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 17, 2009)

That Lacey is so beautiful. I want to get one, but have to wait for a while as I don't have a class 2 license just yet. Maybe one day...


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 17, 2009)

Dicky, you've made my day! Nice lacie shots. I should have taken some of mine today. They were all out.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pictures Brett,i thought you would enjoy the Lacie pictures Serp.Love the 3rd picture of the Lacie....Very nice..MARK


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 17, 2009)

Scleropages said:


> I would kill for an albino peacock!!!
> 
> Oh nice lizard things as well....


 Its Leucistic not albino

Nice pics as usual Brett.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheers every one .

Made my day to see him sunning like that Nick .


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Its Leucistic not albino
> 
> Nice pics as usual Brett.



Thought the black/blue eye was odd


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 17, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Thought the black/blue eye was odd


 Yep....the easiest to spot give away.

Unlike albinism, leucisim does not affect the pigment of the eye so the eye remain normal colours as optical pigmentation is controlled seperately to hair/skin/feathers. Albinism affects ALL pigments, so the eyes go red do to the blood vessels underneath showing through becuase the pigment no longer covers them.

I prefer the looks of most leucistic animal to albinos.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 17, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Made my day to see him sunning like that Nick .


 
That's what lacies do best!!(besides scoffing down food).

Pythons73, you know me too well!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 17, 2009)

awesome pics...wish i could take pics like that..have the camera but not the skill


----------



## JasonL (Oct 17, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Its Leucistic not albino
> 
> Nice pics as usual Brett.



hey buddy, you weren't there ok, today it was albino!....


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 18, 2009)

not wanting to get into an argument but I reckon the peacock is also Leucistic not albino...they are reasonably common..saw a few in wildlife sanctuaries in tassie recently...(sorry the only reptiles out in beginning of Sep in Tassie were the black Tigersnakes..all the others were still in their hides...too cold).if you look at the photo of the peacock it seems as tho it has normal dark coloured eyes....but in any case, great photos Dickynee.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 18, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> not wanting to get into an argument but I reckon the peacock is also Leucistic not albino...they are reasonably common..saw a few in wildlife sanctuaries in tassie recently...(sorry the only reptiles out in beginning of Sep in Tassie were the black Tigersnakes..all the others were still in their hides...too cold).if you look at the photo of the peacock it seems as tho it has normal dark coloured eyes....but in any case, great photos Dickynee.



It is leucistic , and i think you'll find JasonL was just stirring Josh


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 18, 2009)

hahah ok Then I would like an leustic OR albino...
Haven't even looked at its eyes.


----------



## dee4 (Oct 18, 2009)

what ripper shots brett, What lense were you using?


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think only albino humans dont have the pink eye...but many have pale blue eyes....One thing I learnt is that most albinos of any species have very poor vision.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 19, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> It is leucistic , and i think you'll find JasonL was just stirring Josh



Always the pot stirrer.....


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 19, 2009)

dee4 said:


> what ripper shots brett, What lense were you using?



Cheers Rob , using a Tamron 90mm macro . Great lense and it rarely comes off the camera these days .


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Always the pot stirrer.....



Well some one has to do it .


----------



## Walker (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice especialy that first pic!!!!


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 22, 2009)

It seems that Symbio is getting its act together and is improving the facilities...however, I have heard that the facilities at Gosford are on the decline...I guess it all comes down to funding...I will have to head up there and support them by taking the family along...sad to see great herp institutions in decline....lots of wildlife parks in Tassy...I think we visited most of the them with the "See Tasmania card"..some good, some in decline as well...these places need tourists.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

GREAT pics ..you really are a very clever head on a stick now


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 22, 2009)

great pics Mr knee as always.... i have to go there one day


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

Same here Hobbo....i can walk to it and have never been.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 22, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> Same here Hobbo....i can walk to it and have never been.



You don't go anywhere though?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You don't go anywhere though?


 
Haha...I love going to W.A, N.T, Nth Qld.....but it 's hard getting me to go anywhere else. I'm a shy recluse.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers everyone .
Hobbs , Oxy its a good little zoo , not the best herp display but still worth the trip .
The owner has been talking about updating / building a new reptile display which will be good .


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 22, 2009)

we should organise a day out... finishing at oxy's place for a bbq  good idea?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbo said:


> we should organise a day out... finishing at oxy's place for a bbq  good idea?


 

Sounds good......but you'd better ask JasonL about bbq's at my place....Their like unicorns and ghosts......


----------



## JasonL (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to say I've heard rumors you have had a BBQ once in your life.... but I haven't....


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

I've had thousands...just me, Vic and Bundy. It gets real messy.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I know Bundy pretty well, invite me to the next one.....


----------



## -Andrew- (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah oxy, I think you have been to a few bbq's at my place since you mentioned
you were having a bbq at yours which still hasn't happened.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 22, 2009)

Jason called in the backup eh?? I PROMISE i will have at least one this summer and invite a few people around.


----------



## -Andrew- (Oct 22, 2009)

No worries oxy, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 26, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> Jason called in the backup eh?? I PROMISE i will have at least one this summer and invite a few people around.


 make sure you get pics guys ..I wanna see this unicorn :lol::lol:


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know if i'd be allowed to put them up here RBB.....too many kiddies around.

I'll pm you some when it happens.


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 26, 2009)

small gut on the lacie :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Oct 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> make sure you get pics guys ..I wanna see this unicorn :lol::lol:



I'd rather not thanks.....

Shane, you know you really must have one now that you have made Andrew post, he doesnt post freely you know


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2009)

Wonderful piccies!!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 26, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I'd rather not thanks.....
> 
> Shane, you know you really must have one now that you have made Andrew post, he doesnt post freely you know


 can always put a bag over your head Jason ..so you can stay annananomouuuusssee :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

